# System hangs when installing software?



## lawrence.cook (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi all, I hope someone can help me with this, as it seems I have tried almost everything. Heres the setup:
MSI K9A2 Platinum
Akasa 850w power supply
2 x sapphire radeon 3870
4gb kingston value pc2-5300 667mhz
amd phenom 9850be
Samsung hd501lj 500GB sata
Samsung hd753lj 750gb sata
OCZ core SSD 64gb (using Promise controller for this drive - seems to be faster? the boot times using the SB600 controller is about 4 times longer!)
Maxtor stm3320820as 320GB sata.
running Vista Ultimate x64
and the problem:
The PC seems to be quite good for doing most things such as gaming, enocding videos, watching videos /music, streaming vids etc.
But when I try to install software, (normally from image files on my HD), the computer becomes really slow, and hangs when you try to do almost anything. Installing the software takes ages too, a lot longer than my friends laptop installs (the same game), and his specs are a lot lower than mine.

I would appreciate any help offered!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## lawrence.cook (Jun 19, 2008)

No ideas anyone?

Possibly bad HDD or Motherboard?:sigh:


----------



## TheGooseyOne (Jul 10, 2005)

I am having almost the exact same problem. I actually found your post just now when I searched "computer hangs when installing" on Google.

My problem is if I am doing anything intensive on my 500GB SATA HDD (which I have partitioned into 2 roughly equal partitions), such as installing a game, unpacking a rar, or defragging, the whole computer slows down to a crawl. Even my mouse slows down. I can run my mouse in circles only to see the mouse cursor sit there idly and then about 1.5s after my movement go around in a circle on my screen. 

If i try to play audio it skips like mad and my keyboard is slow to respond as well. 

I don't know if my problem is exactly similar to yours, but it sounds close. Its getting quite annoying. I have a feeling it might be some sort of driver conflict because when I open task manager, nothing is taking up a massive amount of CPU power or RAM usage.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

lawrence.cook said:


> But when I try to install software, (normally from* image files on my HD)*, the computer becomes really slow, and hangs when you try to do almost anything. Installing the software takes ages too, a lot longer than my friends laptop installs (the same game), and his specs are a lot lower than mine.
> 
> !


what happens when you use the retail cd.


----------



## warront (Nov 30, 2008)

TheGooseyOne said:


> I am having almost the exact same problem. I actually found your post just now when I searched "computer hangs when installing" on Google.
> 
> My problem is if I am doing anything intensive on my 500GB SATA HDD (which I have partitioned into 2 roughly equal partitions), such as installing a game, unpacking a rar, or defragging, the whole computer slows down to a crawl. Even my mouse slows down. I can run my mouse in circles only to see the mouse cursor sit there idly and then about 1.5s after my movement go around in a circle on my screen.
> 
> ...


I have the SAME problem but in windows xp sp3. When i try to install or unrar game isos (not all but many) or when any torrent client is dowloading for a long time, it hangs my system. Dunno why. I ve tried everything, reinstalling xp, drivers,searching at google... etc. I also have a 200 HDD IDE (2 partitions). Some times, after rebooting when it hangs, it keeps too slowly so i have to restore windows into a previos restoration point and it goes fine again. The funny thing is when my pc goes ultra slowly(after hang reboot) it can install the isos it couldnt before lol, but when i restore pc (otherwise is impossible to manage windows) i lost installation again. Any ideas?? thank u.


----------



## lawrence.cook (Jun 19, 2008)

I've now reinstalled Vista x64, using the same hardware, the problem didnt seem so bad at first, but now its happening again - therefore I think this maybe a hardware issue - maybe just the way I have partitioned the drives (using dynamic spanning with a combo of basic partitions aswell, although as far as i know that shouldnt decrease performance...)
Does anyone think it maybe related to a motherboard fault? maybe a rubbish SATA controller? - i read that the SB600 did have some issues which were fixed in the SB7xx series... can anyone confirm this?


----------



## lawrence.cook (Jun 19, 2008)

@ warront and TheGooseyOne - can you both post your specs (including partition setups if possible)
Also, when your system 'hangs' is it like stuttering? for instance firefox or explorer (or anything running) will say not responding for a minute or so and then start again, and the mouse stutters etc... 
For anyone else reading, this happens when I try to install to any of my 3 hdd /1 ssd.


----------



## lawrence.cook (Jun 19, 2008)

bump bump


----------



## lawrence.cook (Jun 19, 2008)

bump bump bump


----------



## lawrence.cook (Jun 19, 2008)

sobeit said:


> what happens when you use the retail cd.


I have now found that this problem is not limited to software, it also happens when installing hardware devices, such as my phone (sony ericsson k800i) via usb, this took 10 minutes to install, whilst making my computer freeze and hang every few minutes.. 

On a normal working PC, this would take probably about 30 seconds, maybe upto a minute, or slightly less - but not 10 minutes.

Is this related to using a SSD drive as my primary drive (vista installed on it)?

This problem is so annoying, surely someone here can provide a little help? I'm sure you're a lot smarter than I am, and can probably give me a lot of useful info.

THanks


----------



## warront (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey mates, i solved it. The problem was in my HDD, i changed it to a new 500GB seagate SATA II and now it goes ok, it hangs only when i install/uncompress files in the old HDD; so that HDD hangs but the SO(installed in de new HDD) continues working :wave:


----------



## lawrence.cook (Jun 19, 2008)

Surprisingly, I have a strong feeling my SSD is causing it, because of poor random write speeds.

I haven't 'proved' it yet, but will update when i have. (need to reinstall os first)

Thanks for letting me know how you solved it!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Please run these 2 - I'll see what I can find 

Vista System Health Report - save in HTM or HTML format -
START | type *perfmon /report* - 60 seconds viewer appears - save as HTML file

msinfo32 - save as NFO file
START type *msinfo32* - hit enter - viewer appears. Save as NFO (sys info) file - you'll see NFO file ext when you go to save it

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## lawrence.cook (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi jcgriff
Thanks for your reply, I have attached the two files in the reports.zip

Look forward to hearing from you! :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Lawrence. . .

I need additional system information - if you don't mind... as the info I have (msinfo32 & perfmon) conflict with each other and within themselves, specifically the HDDs. I would like you to run the batch script that I request from all BSOD cases - a volume of system info - that will hopefully permit me to dig into this deeper. Please follow the instructions found HERE.

Attach the resulting zip file to your next post.

Any ? - please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

p.s. - I am trying to better understand your hard drive allocation - here is what I have so far - the numbers are just not adding up for me at this moment:

Hard drive space - by volume:

```
[b]	[U]	 TOTAL 	   FREE		% FREE [/U] 
Drive c:	 56.33	 10.63 GB	18.9% 
      d:  CD-ROM
      e:	350.00	137.55 GB	39.3%  		
      f:	 40.00	  0.54 GB	 1.4  
      g:	348.63	  4.26 GB	 1.2  
      h:	355.75	 99.60 GB	28.0 
      i:	368.10	  9.41 GB	 2.6		
      j:  CD-ROM
      k:  Removeable Disk[/B]
```
HDD - by partition - which drive(s) are #2/#0 & #3/#0 ? Was #4/#0 USB drive plugged in when this report ran?

```
DISK #/
[u] PARTITION #	SIZE		Manufacturer/ Model[/u]	
#0 #0  c:	 56.33 GB	OCZ CORE_SSD ATA Device
	
[color=blue]#2 #0  		465.76 GB	SAMSUNG HD501LJ ATA Device [/color]

#1 #0  e:	350.00 GB	
#1 #1  g:	348.63 GB	
		698.63 GB	SAMSUNG HD753LJ ATA Device				

[color=blue]#3 #0		298.09 GB	Promise 1+0 JBOD SCSI Disk Device[/color] 	  		

#4 #0		  7.53 GB	SanDisk Cruzer USB Device
```

.


1st HDD (#0 #0) allocated 6 sectors/track - all others 63 sec/trk:

```
[color=red]Sectors/Track	6[/color]	
Size	56.33 GB (60,481,536,000 bytes)	
Total Cylinders	123,050	
Total Sectors	118,128,000	
Total Tracks	19,688,000
[color=red]Tracks/Cylinder	160[/color]	
	
[color=blue]Sectors/Track[/color]	[color=red]63[/color]	
Size	465.76 GB (500,105,249,280 bytes)	
Total Cylinders	60,801	
Total Sectors	976,768,065	
Total Tracks	15,504,255	
Tracks/Cylinder	[color=blue]255[/color]	

Sectors/Track	[color=red]63[/color]		
Size	698.64 GB (750,153,761,280 bytes)	
Total Cylinders	91,201	
Total Sectors	1,465,144,065	
Total Tracks	23,256,255	
Tracks/Cylinder	[color=blue]255[/color]		

Sectors/Track	[color=red]63[/color]		
Size	298.09 GB (320,070,320,640 bytes)	
Total Cylinders	38,913	
Total Sectors	625,137,345	
Total Tracks	9,922,815	
Tracks/Cylinder	[color=blue]255[/color]

Sectors/Track	[color=red]63[/color]		
Size	7.53 GB (8,085,450,240 bytes)	
Total Cylinders	983	
Total Sectors	15,791,895	
Total Tracks	250,665	
Tracks/Cylinder	[color=blue]255[/color]
```


----------



## lawrence.cook (Jun 19, 2008)

Ahh, I had taken the reports at different times, which is why space on the HD might be different..

Drive #3/#0 is : Maxtor stm3320820as 320GB sata

Drive #2/#0 is the Samsung HD501LJ listed next to it


> 1st HDD (#0 #0) allocated 6 sectors/track


Is that bad? What does it mean?



> Was #4/#0 USB drive plugged in when this report ran?


It was plugged in on just one of the reports.
BTW, I did a while ago do some random partitioning of my drives, so i've attached a screenshot of the disk management, if it helps at all.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Happy New Year!

I went through your system and application logs and found that you have had at least 18 BSODs from 3 Dec 2008 - 25 Dec 2008:

```
The previous system shutdown at 11:14:23 on 03/12/2008 was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at 00:03:03 on 05/12/2008 was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at 01:09:41 on 07/12/2008 was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at 21:42:12 on 09/12/2008 was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at 23:14:17 on 11/12/2008 was unexpected.

The previous system shutdown at 13:14:03 on 12/12/2008 was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at 23:36:46 on 15/12/2008 was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at 20:52:47 on 16/12/2008 was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at 14:18:17 on 24/12/2008 was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at 13:34:05 on 24/12/2008 was unexpected.

The previous system shutdown at 14:57:59 on 24/12/2008 was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at 13:52:42 on 24/12/2008 was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at 14:46:59 on 24/12/2008 was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at 14:36:13 on 24/12/2008 was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at 14:22:39 on 24/12/2008 was unexpected.

The previous system shutdown at 14:32:32 on 24/12/2008 was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at 13:29:25 on 24/12/2008 was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at 13:17:31 on 25/12/2008 was unexpected.
```
One could argue that these were system freezes and that the plug was pulled to power off the system, but I found no evidence of such (i.e., an event stating that the power button was pressed). So I assume BSODs. Unfortunately there are NO mini kernel dump files to assist us in diagnosis because your Vista OS drive is c: and the page file is on drive e:. A page file MUST exist on the OS drive and be large enough to handle kernel memory. I would suggest that you immediately change your system crash dump settings and place the page file on drive c: and allow the system to manage it. NO OTHER DRIVE needs a page file.

I saw your screenshot of diskmgmt - 



How can you have the same drive letter assigned to 2 partitions on the same drive? Maybe I'm thinking back in the days of DOS, but... ?? (Pls see comments at bottom of screenshot).

I also noticed in one of the reports that you ran (THANK YOU !) that a svchost is consuming more RAM than I usually see -- 154 MB - I checked my Vista Ultimate x64 system for >2 hours and this same svchost did not go over 80 MB RAM Working Set:

```
svchost   892 Services 0  [COLOR=Red]154,032 K[/COLOR] Unknown   NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
```
PID (Process ID) 892 is made up of:

```
svchost.exe                    892 AeLookupSvc, BITS, Browser, gpsvc, IKEEXT,  
                                   iphlpsvc, LanmanServer, MMCSS, ProfSvc,     
                                   RasMan, Schedule, seclogon, SENS,           
                                   ShellHWDetection, Themes, Winmgmt, wuauserv
```
These system services that make up PID 892 are:

```
Application Experience		AeLookupSvc	Running	Auto	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Normal	localSystem	0
Background Intelligent Trn Ser  BITS		Running	Auto	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Normal	LocalSystem	0
Computer Browser		Browser		Running	Auto	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Normal	LocalSystem	0
Group Policy Client		gpsvc		Running	Auto	Own Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k gpsvcgroup	Normal	LocalSystem	0
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Mod IKEEXT		Running	Auto	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Normal	LocalSystem	0
IP Helper			iphlpsvc	Running	Auto	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Normal	LocalSystem	0
Server    			LanmanServr 	Running	Auto	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Normal	LocalSystem	0
Multimedia Class Scheduler	MMCSS		Running	Auto	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Normal	LocalSystem	0
User Profile Service		ProfSvc		Running	Auto	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Normal	LocalSystem	0
Remote Access Connectn Mgr	RasMan		Running	Manual	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Normal	localSystem	0
Task Scheduler			Schedule	Running	Auto	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Normal	LocalSystem	0
Secondary Logon			seclogon	Running	Auto	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Normal	LocalSystem	0
System Event Notificatn Srv 	SENS		Running	Auto	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Normal	LocalSystem	0
Shell Hardware Detection	ShellHWDete 	Running	Auto	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Ignore	LocalSystem	0
Themes				Themes		Running	Auto	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Normal	LocalSystem	0
Windows Management Instrum  	Winmgmt		Running	Auto	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Ignore	localSystem	0
Windows Update			wuauserv	Running	Auto	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Normal	LocalSystem	0
```

For more on thses services, check out the web site of the infamous Charles "Black Viper" Sparks - 
http://www.blackviper.com/WinVista/servicecfg.htm

Even Windows Exploere was on the high side at almost 180 MB. But it depends on what you were doing st the time:

```
explorer.exe      2748 Console    179,372 K Running         Lawrence-PC\Lawrence                                    0:09:28 N/A
```
.

And from the system event log - this process is rather repetitive (1st & last same; repeats):

```
-  Driver Management has concluded the process to add Service WUDFRd for Device Instance ID ACTIVESYNCWPDENUMERATOR\UMB\2&306B293B&0&ACTIVESYNCWPDDEVICE-901F132F-89C9-1D95-5F7B-51BB653F4186- with the following status: 0.
 -  Drivers were successfully installed for device TCPIP\WINDOWS_MOBILE_DEVICE.
 -  [COLOR=Red]It was not possible to access the device () after installing drivers. Error code 0x80070651[/COLOR].
 -  The start type of the Windows Mobile-based device connectivity service was changed from disabled to auto start.
 -  Driver Management concluded the process to install driver FileRepository\wpdrapi.inf_66969d40\wpdrapi.inf for Device Instance ID ACTIVESYNCWPDENUMERATOR\UMB\2&306B293B&0&ACTIVESYNCWPDDEVICE-901F132F-89C9-1D95-5F7B-51BB653F4186- with the following status: 0.
 -  Driver Management has concluded the process to add Service tunnel for Device Instance ID ROOT\*ISATAP\0002 with the following status: 0.
 -  The server {069501DC-D776-4778-8C76-81D7A3DFFBB7} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.
 -  Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 8000600FE800.  The following error occurred: 
       The operation was canceled by the user.. Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.
 -  The system detected that network adapter Local Area Connection 2 was connected to the network, and has initiated normal operation.  
 -  Your computer was successfully assigned an address from the network, and it can now connect to other computers.
 -  A driver package which uses user-mode driver framework version 1.7.0 is being installed on device ACTIVESYNCWPDENUMERATOR\UMB\2&306B293B&0&ACTIVESYNCWPDDEVICE-901F132F-89C9-1D95-5F7B-51BB653F4186-.
 -  The UMDF service WpdRapi (CLSID {35555CA4-92FA-46FA-8CDE-FACF1E7C77C0}) was upgraded.  It requires framework version 1.7.0 or higher.
 -  The driver package installation has succeeded. 
 
 -  Driver Management has concluded the process to add Service WUDFRd for Device Instance ID ACTIVESYNCWPDENUMERATOR\UMB\2&306B293B&0&ACTIVESYNCWPDDEVICE-901F132F-89C9-1D95-5F7B-51BB653F4186- with the following status: 0.
```

.

The one item left out above is the frequent deletion of system restore points on drive e: to make room for the new ones. Therefore, drive e: is being backed up by Vista System Restore - which will not benefit you in the least as the OS and NT Registry is not located on e: - but on c:. Go into System Restore (*rstrui.exe*) and see which drives are listed.

That is it for now. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

.





.


----------



## AJWhitaker (Jan 8, 2009)

I had a similar problem and my task manager would not display so I couldn't shut down the windowa installer. I contacted Microsoft Chat for Vista SP1 and the Guru walked me right through the fix. You might try that if all else fails.


----------

